# Apache 2 , when will it be unmasked ?

## tebers

anyone knows why apache2 ist masked ?

thorsten

----------

## Scandium

Because php, perl and some other things don't work without problems...PHP even doesn't have official apache2 support with it's latest version (don't know about mod_perl...there is a mod_perl beta for apache2 but that's it..)...

It'll take some time until most things support apache2 without problems...

My guess (but I and nobody else knows exactly when  :Wink:  ) for a unmasked apache2 ebuild is by the end of the year sometime in october/november as it currently _cannot_ be replace apache 1 completly (for many people for sure, but when making apache2 standard it should be safe for all users to upgrade not only for xx %)

----------

## klieber

Installing Gentoo is designed to discuss issues related to the initial install.  moving this post to Networking & Security.

--kurt

----------

## trapni

PHP is definitely no problem with Apache2, my self was using Apache2 and PHP a long time by compiling it myself. And it really worked without any problems.....

Why I don't use Apache2 anymore? Hm... I moved to Gentoo and it didn't support it, I asked a lot here in the forum, but it really look as I'd be mostly the only one seeking a production server with apache2.

And, as of the ChangeLog of that ebuild sais, the only problems seem to be some path issues -- and mod_perl probably, dunno.

Greets,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## EPrime

I have both installed (on my Mandrake server) and use the 2.0 as front-end. Everything perl and php gets proxied to the 1.3. 

I have this idea that it must be more secure because most of the URLs will not get proxied and thus not run through as much (potentially vulnerable) code.

I was planning on something similar with Gentoo, either by manual install or through some clever USE-flag manipulation before merging  :Laughing: 

I had luck compiling 2.0.39 with php 4.2.1. and mod_perl 1.99.04, but had no such luck with 2.0.40 (tried with php 4.2.2 + SAPI-fixes as well as their latest cvs snapshot). I'd be interested if someone manages to get it to work, as I'd actually prefer two 2.0-installations over the mixed one I'm using now.

----------

## Scandium

 *trapni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And, as of the ChangeLog of that ebuild sais, the only problems seem to be some path issues -- and mod_perl probably, dunno.
> 
> 

 

Many people are using mod_perl so...

But we'll see ... It'll work sooner or later  :Smile: 

----------

## dreamer3

I left a quick note on how to compile Apache 2.0.43 and mod_php-4.2.3 using the portage ebuilds here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=105940#105940

----------

## krogoth

 *EPrime wrote:*   

> I have this idea that it must be more secure because most of the URLs will not get proxied and thus not run through as much (potentially vulnerable) code.

 

Vulnerabilities in Apache 1.3 are still being fixed, so I wouldn't worry. Don't trust random people on the internet thought :).

----------

